# Hong Kong 7's



## Gordyboyb (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi - I am looking for some help or more accurately advice! Myself a 5 friends are travelling to your fine city to enjoy the 7's! 2 are flying in from the uk and 4 from oz! There will be plenty of partying as this is a reunion, 6 males all in their 40th year! I have been allocated accommodation coordinator....I am really struggling to find somewhere without financially bankrupting us prior to arrival! All we require is a bed, shower and clean accommodation - we will not be spending much time there only for sleeping! So, I am wondering if you could advise on reasonably priced guest houses, apartments or hotels not to far from the rugby ground which I believe is in wan chai? Any help is most welcomed!!! Thank you


----------



## TheHawk (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't know how much somewhere like the Butterfly on Morrison is but I did get recommended that by a mate. Wan Chai's tough as you're unlikely to get value for money. Do you have a budget? 

I'd say have a look in Tin Hau, that's not too far away from the stadium.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not try a backpAckers in cheung king mansions at the bottom of Nathan Road. http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...s-Backpackers_Hostel_Hong_Kong-Hong_Kong.html I know it is kowloon side but has easy assess to the MTR which will take you direct to Causeway bay station. The rugby ground is a short walk from there. Or try backpackers hostel hong kong, Patterson st. Causeway bay. Near stadium


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> Why not try a backpAckers in cheung king mansions at the bottom of Nathan Road. http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g294217-d1201755-Reviews-Backpackers_Hostel_Hong_Kong-Hong_Kong.html I know it is kowloon side but has easy assess to the MTR which will take you direct to Causeway bay station. The rugby ground is a short walk from there. Or try backpackers hostel hong kong, Patterson st. Causeway bay. Near stadium


Also toms boardinghousein chunk king mansion. Tom cheung owner. Very nice.


----------

